# How long shall I wait to retake bloods?



## BigTruck (May 3, 2013)

I'm a few weeks into my cruise now after a cycle of 600 mlg of test e/wk and 60 mlg var a day for last 4 weeks of cycle and first week of cruise. I got bloods done the last week of my cycle and just looking for a little advice on how long I should wait before I get more done. My goal is to keep my test some where near 800 or 900 and do so with as little juice as possible while I'm cruising.


----------



## Popeye (May 3, 2013)

I'd wait at least three weeks, four would be better.


----------



## RedLang (May 3, 2013)

Id wait at least 4. What dosage you on for your cruise mate? I can use around 80mg/ week to achieve 800.


----------



## BigTruck (May 3, 2013)

I started at 200 mlg e5d and only because I have no clue how to Guage how it effects my level yet. Once I get bloods I will adjust accordingly. Wow 80mlg that's it?  Maybe I should lower dose to 100 and go from there


----------



## AnalogMan (May 3, 2013)

If your trying to keep your Doc happy, I would go with 75/100mgs a week.  I usely test out at 4000 on test on cycle, but when I go to my Doc I'll go 4 weeks off/then 4 weeks at 75mg a week.. That usely puts me between  800-1000,and my Doc gives me my scripts and I'm a happy camper..  Here is a coupon for Labcorp,its good to the end of the month gf5454gr9 , Good Luck Brother     Analogman


----------

